# Frauen die selbst Schrauben



## Thebike69 (9. November 2016)

Gibt es hier auch Damen die selbst Hand anlegen?
Wäre Cool wenn einige ihr Können vorstellen würden.

Gruß 
Mike


----------



## mtbbee (9. November 2016)

Was ist als Mann der Zweck Deines Threads der nicht mal ein eigens Bild online gestellt hat?  coool, was ist daran cool? ist doch nix anderes als wenn Männer schrauben ? Hm .. also wir haben in diversen Threads z.b. Tourimpressionen oder Radvorstellung schon Bilder online gestellt ... und wissen oft voneinander wer was schraubt bzw. helfen uns ....

Ich z.b. schraube an unseren Rädern aber kann auch nicht alles und wills auch nicht: Rädereinspreichen, Federelemente tunen

die selbst zusammengestellten Räder werde ich sicher nicht einstellen - gibt jedoch was zu sehen in Threads wenn man genauer hinschaut oder im nicht gerade gepflegtem Album ... Wenn Du neugierig bist, schaue doch einfach in diversen Threads hier im Ladiesbereich - da wirst Du sicher fündig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (9. November 2016)

Hi,
wir sind eine größere Gruppe mit hohem Frauen Anteil die auch nicht in Foren oder Zeitschrift unterwegs sind. 
Ich fände es gut wenn ich ihnen gelegentlich zeigen könnte was sie irgendwann auch könnten. 
Vielleicht auch Schrauberkurse nur für Frauen in der passenden Region.


----------



## mtbbee (9. November 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir sind eine größere Gruppe mit hohem Frauen Anteil die auch nicht in Foren oder Zeitschrift unterwegs sind.
> Ich fände es gut wenn ich ihnen gelegentlich zeigen könnte was sie irgendwann auch könnten.
> Vielleicht auch Schrauberkurse nur für Frauen in der passenden Region.



Wenn sie nicht in Foren unterwegs sind, lesen sie ja hier auch nicht mit.
Schrauberfrauenkurse bieten hier z.b. mtb-Club München an, ebenso Dimb war mal was dann noch via Fratzenbook diverse Bikeläden u.a. Alphabikes
In Eurer großen Gruppe gibt's sicher begnadete Schrauber mit Zeit und Lust Euren Frauen "was beizubringen" ... ich z.b. zeige ab und an was nach Bedarf und inzwischen klappt sogar der Kettenwechsel


----------



## scylla (9. November 2016)

ich kann mir nicht helfen, bei der Eingangsfragen an diese Art von Bildern zu denken 
Oder doch lieber gleich im Bikini? 







Thebike69 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir sind eine größere Gruppe mit hohem Frauen Anteil die auch nicht in Foren oder Zeitschrift unterwegs sind.
> Ich fände es gut wenn ich ihnen gelegentlich zeigen könnte was sie irgendwann auch könnten.
> Vielleicht auch Schrauberkurse nur für Frauen in der passenden Region.



Schrauberkurse? Nur für Frauen?
Ein Fahrrad ist simpelste Mechanik. Dafür braucht es noch nicht mal einen Kurs. Einfach machen. Das meiste ist selbsterklärend.
Und wenn's doch nicht geht, warum erklärst du nicht einfach, oder führst es vor?

Ich habe eigentlich selten (äh ... nie) das Bedürfnis, irgendwas zu knipsen, wenn ich mein Fahrrad zusammenschraube, oder irgendwas davon "vorzustellen" (was und wozu eigentlich?). Das Endergebnis vielleicht. Das findet sich in meinem Fotoalbum. Aber das hat jetzt ja auch irgendwie nichts mit meinem Geschlecht zu tun.


----------



## Thebike69 (9. November 2016)

Du denkst da etwas zu Sexsistisch! Oder denkst du das Alle Männer so denken?
So simple ist das Rad für manche Damen nicht.
Ich finde es auch besser wenn eine neutrale Person (Frau zu Frau vielleicht) manche Dinge erklärt.


----------



## scylla (9. November 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Du denkst da etwas zu Sexsistisch! Oder denkst du das Alle Männer so denken?



waren da nicht genug Smilies am Text?


----------



## zichl (9. November 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> waren da nicht genug Smilies am Text?


Der Text im Eingangspost lässt in der Tat sehr viel Spielraum für dumme Gedanken.


----------



## Thebike69 (9. November 2016)

So wollte ich es auf jedenfall nicht rüber bringen....
Sorry. 
Wollte mal denn Damen in meiner Gruppe zeigen das auch Frauen ihre Bikes selbst reparieren können und erklären oder zeigen wo sie Schrauberkurse machen könnten oder ihr Technikverständniss aufmöbeln könnten.


----------



## Jakten (9. November 2016)

Und dafür brauchst du Bilder? Warum soll eine Frau weniger am Bike Schrauben können als ein Mann? 
Das kann man auch ohne "Zeigen" verständlich rüberbringen.
Aus eigener Erfahrung ist es eher eine Frage des Wollens bei Frauen. Nicht jede hat Lust sich damit auseinander zu setzen.


----------



## Bettina (9. November 2016)

Dann empfehle ich den Damen etwas im Forum zu lesen, dafür muss man ja nicht mal angemeldet sein.
Bei Problemen kann man danach googeln und dann findet man Lösungen von Frau oder Mann. Wobei mir persönlich ist es sehr egal von wem oder was die Hilfe zum Lösen des Problems kommt. 
Oder sollen wir neben dem Geschlecht noch ein Kennzeichen einführen: Schrauber ja/nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (9. November 2016)

Ich habe großes Interesse an diesem Fred, habe zwei linke Hände, bin blond, technisch total unterbelichtet (Frau eben) und wüßte auch nicht, welches Kleidchen ich überhaupt zum Schrauben tragen sollte. Daher bin ich sehr gespannt, welche Rezepte und Tipps hier so an die Frau gebracht werden. Freue mich auf eine rege Diskussion, muß jetzt aber erst mal Essen kochen, Wäsche waschen, bügeln, saubermachen, Gala lesen und wenn dann noch etwas Zeit bleibt, lass ich mir hier gern einmal zeigen, wie Frau Hand anlegt und Mann ihr Könen ganz cool bewundert.


----------



## zichl (9. November 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich habe großes Interesse an diesem Fred, habe zwei linke Hände, bin blond, technisch total unterbelichtet (Frau eben) und wüßte auch nicht, welches Kleidchen ich überhaupt zum Schrauben tragen sollte. Daher bin ich sehr gespannt, welche Rezepte und Tipps hier so an die Frau gebracht werden. Freue mich auf eine rege Diskussion, muß jetzt aber erst mal Essen kochen, Wäsche waschen, bügeln, saubermachen, Gala lesen und wenn dann noch etwas Zeit bleibt, lass ich mir hier gern einmal zeigen, wie Frau Hand anlegt und Mann ihr Könen ganz cool bewundert.


Lobenswert.


----------



## murmel04 (9. November 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich habe großes Interesse an diesem Fred, habe zwei linke Hände, bin blond, technisch total unterbelichtet (Frau eben) und wüßte auch nicht, welches Kleidchen ich überhaupt zum Schrauben tragen sollte. Daher bin ich sehr gespannt, welche Rezepte und Tipps hier so an die Frau gebracht werden. Freue mich auf eine rege Diskussion, muß jetzt aber erst mal Essen kochen, Wäsche waschen, bügeln, saubermachen, Gala lesen und wenn dann noch etwas Zeit bleibt, lass ich mir hier gern einmal zeigen, wie Frau Hand anlegt und Mann ihr Könen ganz cool bewundert.



JA JA schon klar


----------



## Martina H. (9. November 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich habe großes Interesse an diesem Fred, habe zwei linke Hände, bin blond, technisch total unterbelichtet (Frau eben) und wüßte auch nicht, welches Kleidchen ich überhaupt zum Schrauben tragen sollte. Daher bin ich sehr gespannt, welche Rezepte und Tipps hier so an die Frau gebracht werden. Freue mich auf eine rege Diskussion, muß jetzt aber erst mal Essen kochen, Wäsche waschen, bügeln, saubermachen, Gala lesen und wenn dann noch etwas Zeit bleibt, lass ich mir hier gern einmal zeigen, wie Frau Hand anlegt und Mann ihr Könen ganz cool bewundert.



Ich würd' auch gern was lernen und dafür bewundert werden - erst recht im Kleidchen 


... aber über das Blond reden wir noch mal


----------



## KaetheR (9. November 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Schrauberkurse? Nur für Frauen?



Gibt's tatsächlich ... Werde am Wochenende einen Schrauberkurs für Mädels besuchen. Denke, dass es von der Atmosphäre ähnlich wie in reinen Frauen-Bike-Kursen ist. 
Für mich persönlich wesentlich entspannter. 
Mir geht es darum mal die Ansätze für grundlegende Arbeiten wie zB Bremsbeläge wechseln zu kennen. Habe leider niemanden der mir mal zeigt wie es geht. 



scylla schrieb:


> Ein Fahrrad ist simpelste Mechanik. Dafür braucht es noch nicht mal einen Kurs. Einfach machen. Das meiste ist selbsterklärend.



Kann schief gehen  hab ich 2 Tage vor dem Urlaub getestet. Habe dann am nächsten Tag leicht hysterisch in der Werstatt meines Vertrauens angerufen, da ich die Schaltung komplett verstellt hatte und keine Ahnung hatte wie ich es wieder richten kann


----------



## Ollika65 (9. November 2016)

Es gibt sogar Frauen, die Rahmen bauen.

Die Älteren unter uns erinnern sich vielleicht: Regina Flachkamp, gelernte Goldschmiedin, lötete feine Stahlrahmen bei Bernd Herkelmann in Dortmund. 

War 'ne tolle Zeit, Regina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (9. November 2016)

Respekt, wer Rahmen schweißen kann... ich kanns nicht, aber dafür schraub ich schon mal ganz gerne am Bike, dafür muss ich halt Zeit undn Nerv für haben...
Kann aber
Innenlager ein-/ausbauen
Kurbel ein-/ausbauen
Schlauch wechseln (es gibt Männer die können nicht mal das)
Reifen aufziehen
Vorbau/Lenker montieren
Dämpfer aus-/einbauen
Sattel montieren
Schaltkram montieren und einstellen
Kassette de-/montieren
Gabel einbauen/ Gabelschaft kürzen
Steuersatz einstellen
Scheibenbremsen montieren, schleiffrei einstellen
Bremsbeläge austauschen
Pedale montieren (Ja ich weiß wasn Rechts und Linksgewinde ist)
Griffe und anderen Kleinkram montieren

Woran ich mich nich trau, Gabel-/Dämpferwartung, LR einspeichen, Steuersatz ein-/ausbauen, Scheibenbremse entlüften und Leitungen kürzen.


----------



## Ronja (9. November 2016)

@Thebike69 -willst Du vieleicht auch ein Bild, wo ich mit der Hilti ein Haus entkerne oder die Wand verputze?
Vieleicht spucken Deine Damen dann auch mal in die Hände


----------



## lucie (9. November 2016)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Respekt, wer Rahmen schweißen kann... ich kanns nicht, aber dafür schraub ich schon mal ganz gerne am Bike, dafür muss ich halt Zeit undn Nerv für haben...
> Kann aber
> Innenlager ein-/ausbauen
> Kurbel ein-/ausbauen
> ...



WOW! Finde ich toll.


----------



## Sickgirl (10. November 2016)

Wenn man das richtige gelernt hat alles kein Problem, sage ich als Industriemechanikerin


----------



## Thebike69 (10. November 2016)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Wenn man das richtige gelernt hat alles kein Problem, sage ich als Industriemechanikerin



Ja klar, aber als Industriekauffrau oder Steuerberaterin


----------



## scylla (10. November 2016)

Na und? Man muss doch nicht Fahrradmechaniker gelernt haben um einen Reifen zu wechseln.
Ein Fahrrad ist ein vollkommen logisch aufgebautes mechanisches Objekt. Man schaut es an und versteht es (und wenn man es partout nicht versteht, gibt es garantiert hundert Youtube-Tutorials zu jedem kleinsten Handgriff, die man sich anschauen kann um es zu verstehen). Eine Steuererklärung ist ein komplett unlogisch aufgebautes sinnlos verkompliziertes Konstrukt mit tausend Interpretations- und Grauzonen. Wer eine Steuererklärung erstellen kann, wird ja wohl noch das Ventilloch an einem Laufrad finden


----------



## zichl (10. November 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Na und? Man muss doch nicht Fahrradmechaniker gelernt haben um einen Reifen zu wechseln.
> Ein Fahrrad ist ein vollkommen logisch aufgebautes mechanisches Objekt. Man schaut es an und versteht es (und wenn man es partout nicht versteht, gibt es garantiert hundert Youtube-Tutorials zu jedem kleinsten Handgriff, die man sich anschauen kann um es zu verstehen). Eine Steuererklärung ist ein komplett unlogisch aufgebautes sinnlos verkompliziertes Konstrukt mit tausend Interpretations- und Grauzonen. Wer eine Steuererklärung erstellen kann, wird ja wohl noch das Ventilloch an einem Laufrad finden


Das glaube ich allerdings nicht. Etwas theoretisch zu verstehen ist ganz was anderes als dann tatsächlich zu Schrauben. Und nur weil man gut Zahlen jonglieren kann muss man noch lange keine ahnung von Mechanik haben. Erlebe ich in der Werkstatt und auch im Alltag tagtäglich.


----------



## Martina H. (10. November 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Wer eine Steuererklärung erstellen kann, wird ja wohl noch das Ventilloch an einem Laufrad finden


----------



## murmel04 (10. November 2016)

So ist es, ich kann beides


----------



## murmel04 (10. November 2016)

Ich kann beides, Steuerklärung erstellen und das Ventilloch finden und noch so einiges mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (10. November 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> So ist es, ich kann beides


Streitet auch keiner ab. Aber deswegen ist es noch lange nicht selbstverständlich oder gar die Regel.


----------



## Bettina (10. November 2016)

Das stimmt, lieber Tretlager wechseln als Steuererklärung machen.


----------



## lucie (10. November 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Ja klar, aber als Industriekauffrau oder Steuerberaterin



Was hat technisches Verständnis mit dem erlernten Beruf zu tun? Nur weil ein Kerl Maschinenbauer ist, heißt das im Umkehrschluß ja auch nicht, dass er nicht kochen kann.

Ich behaupte einmal, dass sich jemand, egal ob Männlein oder Weiblein, mit seinem ausgeübten Hobby über kurz oder lang etwas intensiver beschäftigt und sich allein das Wissen aneignet bzw. aneignen muss. Wenn Deine Damenriege tatsächliches Interesse am Radsport haben sollte, sollten sie auch etwas mehr Eigeninitiative entwickeln. Daher ist es völlig unnötig, dass Du dich ritterlich in die Höhle des LO begibst, um für die Damen Infos zu beschaffen. Oder sind sie noch zu jung um lesen und schreiben zu können? Dann hätte ich natürlich vollstes Verständnis für Dein Anliegen.


----------



## Aninaj (10. November 2016)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass viele Mädels gar nicht wirklich wollen. Auch Männer können es nicht von Geburt, sondern müssen sich damit beschäftigen. Die haben aber meist einfach mehr Interesse daran, selbst "Hand anzulegen" .

Und wer wirklich Interesse hat, der/die nuzt die tolle Erfindung namens "Suchmachine". Ich habe noch kein Problem gehabt, dass sich letztlich nicht mit Hilfe des Internets lösen ließ. Sei es durch Video-Anleitungen, Forenbeiträge oder auch einfach hier nachzufragen. Und für die OldSchools unter uns, gibt es auch Bücher die sich damit beschäftigen 

So habe ich meine Räder mit Hilfe eines Buches eingespeicht. Meine Gabel(n) mit Video Tutorials und der Anleitung des Herstellers komplett auseinander- und wieder zusammengebaut. Dank des Forums meine versenkbare Sattelstütze wieder auf Vordermann gebracht und das eine oder andere Rad zusammengeschraubt. - Was ich eher problematisch finde: das fehlende notwendige Werkzeug, das nicht immer überall so einfach zugänglich ist (aber auch da findet sich irgendwie immer eine Lösung, wenn man möchte).

Wo ein Wille, da ein Weg


----------



## Thebike69 (10. November 2016)

Oh Gott, ich meinte es doch nur Gut
Es hat nix mit Alter ,Beruf oder sonstiges zu tun!
Fotos,Bilder wollte ich niemals von einer Person!
Jeder Mensch/Frau ist nunmal anderst.....!!!
Lassen wir doch am besten das ganze....


----------



## 4mate (10. November 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Wenn Deine Damenriege tatsächliches Interesse am Radsport haben, sollten sie etwas mehr Eigeninitiative entwickeln.


Ein halbseidener Thread, zwielichtige fadenscheinige "Begründungen",
vorgeschobenes Weißes-Ritter-Tum. Mehr ist hier nicht geboten
worden vom TE 


Thebike69 schrieb:


> Lassen wir doch am besten das ganze....


Der ERSTE vernünftige Vorschlag von ihm. Wenn er jetzt noch die Courage
hat, per PN einen Moderator darum zu bitten, dass der Thread geschlossen
wird, wäre das noch wenigstens ein halbwegs passables Ende,  wegen
Rückgrat und so...


----------



## zichl (10. November 2016)

Jetzt mal nur so zum Verständnis. Versucht ihr dem TE irgendwelche Absichten zu unterstellen?


----------



## Thebike69 (10. November 2016)

4mate schrieb:


> Ein halbseidener Thread, zwielichtige fadenscheinige "Begründungen",
> vorgeschobenes Weißes-Ritter-Tum. Mehr ist hier nicht geboten
> worden vom TE
> Der ERSTE vernünftige Vorschlag von ihm. Wenn er jetzt noch die Courage
> ...



Und wie geht das?


----------



## Muckal (10. November 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Oh Gott, ich meinte es doch nur Gut
> Es hat nix mit Alter ,Beruf oder sonstiges zu tun!
> Fotos,Bilder wollte ich niemals von einer Person!
> Jeder Mensch/Frau ist nunmal anderst.....!!!
> Lassen wir doch am besten das ganze....



Lass es...mach die Räder deiner Damen fit und erspar dir den Ärger mit den Damen hier. Lächerlich was hier an Reaktionen kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (10. November 2016)

Im Vergleich zu 4mate habe ich hier ein reines Gewissen. 
Was er so in seinem Verlauf hat.....


----------



## Thebike69 (10. November 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> Lass es...mach die Räder deiner Damen fit und erspar dir den Ärger mit den Damen hier. Lächerlich was hier an Reaktionen kommt.



Danke


----------



## Martina H. (10. November 2016)

... jetzt haltet mal den Ball flach, immer locker durch die Hose atmen ;}

@Thebike69 

Schlag doch Deinen Damen einfach vor, sich mal hier im Forum umzugucken/zu lesen - und wenn dann Fragen auftauchen, können sie sich ja entweder "live" an Dich wenden, oder aber hier bei den Ladies fragen. Ohne ein bisschen Eigeninitiative/Interesse geht es aber nun wirklich nicht


----------



## zichl (10. November 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> Lass es...mach die Räder deiner Damen fit und erspar dir den Ärger mit den Damen hier. Lächerlich was hier an Reaktionen kommt.


Vollste Zustimmung meinerseits.


----------



## Martina H. (10. November 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> Lass es...mach die Räder deiner Damen fit und erspar dir den Ärger mit den Damen hier. Lächerlich was hier an Reaktionen kommt.





zichl schrieb:


> Vollste Zustimmung meinerseits.




Bleibt mal ganz ruhig - manche Erfahrungen, die man hier als Frau macht, machen bei manchen Anfragen einfach vorsichtig bis agressiv


----------



## Thebike69 (10. November 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Bleibt mal ganz ruhig - manche Erfahrungen, die man hier als Frau macht, machen bei manchen Anfragen einfach vorsichtig bis agressiv


Dann antworte nicht drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (10. November 2016)




----------



## Sickgirl (10. November 2016)

Von den Männern aus meiner Rennradgruppe schraubt auch keiner großartig an seinen Rädern rum. Gibt halt Leute die wollen einfach  nur fahren und sich nicht mit den technischen Details beschäftigen


----------



## Thebike69 (10. November 2016)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Von den Männern aus meiner Rennradgruppe schraubt auch keiner großartig an seinen Rädern rum. Gibt halt Leute die wollen einfach  nur fahren und sich nicht mit den technischen Details beschäftigen



Ein Rennrad ist auch nicht so Wartungsintesiv wie ein MTB. 
Leider können manche nichtmal das Vorderrad einbauen beim MTB wegen der Bremsscheibe


----------



## Votec Tox (10. November 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Oh Gott, ich meinte es doch nur Gut
> Es hat nix mit Alter ,Beruf oder sonstiges zu tun!
> Fotos,Bilder wollte ich niemals von einer Person!
> Jeder Mensch/Frau ist nunmal anderst.....!!!
> Lassen wir doch am besten das ganze....


Das glaube ich Dir gern, aber Du hattest Deinen Eingangstext wirklich etwas unglücklich gewählt, ich dachte schmunzelnd an das entsprechende Unterforum hier und habe deswegen auch garnicht darauf reagiert.

Ich fahre viel mit Männern und Frauen zusammen MtB und auch bei gleichem Fahrkönnen sind die Männer meist technisch engagierter. Kenne gut fahrende Mädels in unserer MtB Gruppe, die nicht einmal regelmäßig das Fahrwerk ihres Fullies an die Gegebenheiten anpassen. Das ist einfach so, die Fahrerinnen hier sind wirklich eine bewundernswerte Ausnahme, und in sofern ist Dein Anliegen nicht verkehrt. 

Bei meinen Bikes mache ich das wozu ich Lust habe, also habe ich keine Hemmungen eine Doppelbrückengabel zu zerlegen und zu hoffen, daß ich sie wieder zusammen bekomme, eine Schaltung einstellen kann ich dagegen nicht.
Laufräder habe ich schon eingespeicht, allerdings nicht perfekt zentriert bekommen, da muß dann ein Fachmann ran.
Habe aber auch keine Skrupel meine LR zum Reifenwechsel auch mal mal zum Händler zu bringen, wenn ich "keinen Bock habe" die Baronreifen runter zu zerren und in der Zeit dann lieber arbeite und Geld verdiene.
Mit dem Fahrwerk meines Bergabrads beschäftige ich mich gern, somit ist Lager zu tauschen auch kein Hexenwerk.
Am Einfachsten wars und ist es beim Bionicon, wenn man da nicht mehr weiter weiß, rief ich bei Bionicon an und Sepp erklärte geduldig am Telephon was ich machen soll 

Mach doch mit Deinen Ladies einen Schrauberkurs, wenn sie das wollen.


----------



## Sickgirl (10. November 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Ein Rennrad ist auch nicht so Wartungsintesiv wie ein MTB.
> Leider können manche nichtmal das Vorderrad einbauen beim MTB wegen der Bremsscheibe



Teilweise wird aber hier Forum auch nicht nur geschraubt weil die Teile durch sind, sondern um den neuesten und heißesten Schei?? Zu verbauen.

Und am Rennrad kann man auch sehr gut Geld verbrennen


----------



## Thebike69 (10. November 2016)

Hi Votex Tox, das würde ich ja gerne aber seitdem ich sie zu einem Only Girl Bike mit einer Frau als Trainerin geschickt habe. Wollen sie nur noch mit Gleichgesinnten Schrauben. 
Was ich auch schön und toll finde. 
Denn meist wenn sie unter sich sind,leben sie einfach auf


----------



## Mausoline (10. November 2016)

Ich hab am meisten geschraubt bzw. gehandwerkert als ich alleinerziehend war. Da war kein männliches Wesen da, das dies übernahm ... na ja mein erster Mann tat dies auch nicht  	 und bei der Hausratverteilung hab ich wie eine Wilde um die Bohrmaschine gekämpft und gewonnen  
Danach gabs immer jemand, der sagte, das kannst du doch selbst "versuchs einfach" 
Heut haperts eher an der Zeit und der Übung ansonsten gibts genug Hilfe und Tipps hier


----------



## lucie (10. November 2016)

zichl schrieb:


> Jetzt mal nur so zum Verständnis. Versucht ihr dem TE irgendwelche Absichten zu unterstellen?



Nein.



Muckal schrieb:


> Lass es...mach die Räder deiner Damen fit und erspar dir den Ärger mit den Damen hier.



Genau, gute Idee.

Ich verstehe einfach den Sinn bzw. die Absicht seiner Frage nicht.



Thebike69 schrieb:


> Gibt es hier auch Damen die selbst Hand anlegen?


Ja ganz sicher.



Thebike69 schrieb:


> Wäre Cool wenn einige ihr Können vorstellen würden.



Was hat er oder die Damenriege genau davon, wenn hier jede einzelne aufführt, was sie am Bike schrauben kann? Können sie das Schrauben dann dadurch erlernen? Äh, nöö.



Thebike69 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir sind eine größere Gruppe mit hohem Frauen Anteil die auch nicht in Foren oder Zeitschrift unterwegs sind.
> Ich fände es gut wenn ich ihnen gelegentlich zeigen könnte was sie irgendwann auch könnten.
> Vielleicht auch Schrauberkurse nur für Frauen in der passenden Region.



Hä???



Muckal schrieb:


> Lächerlich was hier an Reaktionen kommt.



Und wieso lächerlich, lächerlich empfinde ich eher die Frage des TE. Wenn man sich hier im LO mal ein wenig einlesen und die SuFu nutzen würde, würde man fündig werden, oder man muss seine Frage eben mal etwas konkreter formulieren.


----------



## scylla (10. November 2016)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Von den Männern aus meiner Rennradgruppe schraubt auch keiner großartig an seinen Rädern rum. Gibt halt Leute die wollen einfach  nur fahren und sich nicht mit den technischen Details beschäftigen



Das ist ja auch gut so. Von irgendwem müssen ja die Fahrradläden auch leben. Wenn jeder seinen Kram aus dem Internet bestellt und selber zusammenschraubt, geht das ja nicht 

Wer Interesse daran hat, sich um sein Fahrrad selber zu kümmern, der wird Mittel und Wege finden, sich die Kenntnisse (und das Werkzeug) dazu anzueignen. Und im Zweifel einfach persönlich hier nach Tipps fragen. Wer kein Interesse daran hat, der wird aufgrund eines solchen Threads auch keines bekommen.

Wozu die ganze Aufregung? 



lucie schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach den Sinn bzw. die Absicht seiner Frage nicht.



ich glaube auch, das ist das Grund- und einzige Problem hier...
Unterstellen will sicher niemand jemandem etwas, und Aggressionen loswerden ebenso wenig. Nur ein wenig ratlos scheinen die meisten


----------



## LittleBoomer (10. November 2016)

Vielleicht wollte der TE auch nur seinen Frauen zeigen, dass es durchaus Damen gibt, die sich auch für die technischen Aspekte des MTB interessieren und nicht nur dafür, ob die Socken farblich zu den Griffen passen.

Eventuell verbindet er damit insgeheim die Hoffnung, mehr Enthusiasmus für technische Neuerungen und Raffinessen zu entfachen, um schließlich die Absolution für den Kauf von Material zu erhalten, das bisher in den Augen seiner Frau in keinster Weise sinnvoll oder zweckmäßig erschien.

Oder kurz: Wenn die Frau weiß was Sache ist, erspart man sich die vorwurfvolle Frage:
„Wozu brauchst das denn nun schon wieder“


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (10. November 2016)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Vielleicht wollte der TE auch nur seinen Frauen zeigen, dass es durchaus Damen gibt, die sich auch für die technischen Aspekte des MTB interessieren und nicht nur dafür, ob die Socken farblich zu den Griffen passen.
> 
> Eventuell verbindet er damit insgeheim die Hoffnung, mehr Enthusiasmus für technische Neuerungen und Raffinessen zu entfachen, um schließlich die Absolution für den Kauf von Material zu erhalten, das bisher in den Augen seiner Frau in keinster Weise sinnvoll oder zweckmäßig erschien.
> 
> ...



Nein nein. Es muss einen sexistischen Hintergrund geben! Anders würden hier etliche Weltbilder zusammen brechen...


----------



## zichl (11. November 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> Nein nein. Es muss einen sexistischen Hintergrund geben! Anders würden hier etliche Weltbilder zusammen brechen...


So traurig es auch wäre, aber genau das gleiche habe ich mir bei den Reaktionen der Damen hier auch gedacht. Ich hoffe die denken hier nicht wirklich so.


----------



## scylla (11. November 2016)

Oh, Sexismuskeule. Das ist ja fast so gut wie die Nazikeule. Muss ich mir mal merken, scheint echt praktisch. So kann man immer was zynisches sagen, ohne was zu sagen zu haben, und ist dabei automatisch der/die Gute, weil die anderen ja die Bösen sein müssen. Und wenn man selber Vorurteile hat, kann man so machen, als hätte man keine, weil die anderen ja die Vorurteile haben müssen


----------



## lucie (11. November 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Hi Votex Tox, das würde ich ja gerne aber seitdem ich sie zu einem Only Girl Bike mit einer Frau als Trainerin geschickt habe. Wollen sie nur noch mit Gleichgesinnten Schrauben.
> Was ich auch schön und toll finde.
> Denn meist wenn sie unter sich sind,leben sie einfach auf



Dann ist doch auch alles gut, wo liegt Dein Problem, wozu hier der Aufriss?
Sie sind beim Schrauben unter sich, leben, wie Du selbst schreibst, richtig auf. Alles ist gut, was willst Du dann noch???
Ich verstehe Deine Intension, hier mit Deiner unkonkreten Frage einen Thread zu erstellen, immer weniger...



LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Vielleicht wollte der TE auch nur seinen Frauen zeigen, dass es durchaus Damen gibt, die sich auch für die technischen Aspekte des MTB interessieren und nicht nur dafür, ob die Socken farblich zu den Griffen passen.



Hat er doch schon, siehe oben, und das finde ich auch völlig ok.



LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Oder kurz: Wenn die Frau weiß was Sache ist, erspart man sich die vorwurfvolle Frage:
> „Wozu brauchst das denn nun schon wieder“



Wenn er das nicht durch seine eigene Argumentation allein schafft - arme Socke...



Muckal schrieb:


> Nein nein. Es muss einen sexistischen Hintergrund geben! Anders würden hier etliche Weltbilder zusammen brechen...





zichl schrieb:


> So traurig es auch wäre, aber genau das gleiche habe ich mir bei den Reaktionen der Damen hier auch gedacht. Ich hoffe die denken hier nicht wirklich so.



NEIN, gibt es ganz sicher nicht, nur vielleicht den Anspruch auf eine Frage, die beschreibt, worauf sie genau abzielt. Ein paar Hintergrundinformationen dürfen es da ruhig schon einmal sein, damit es garnicht erst zu derartigen Reaktionen kommt, das Ganze hier nicht zu einem Laberfred ausufert und sich dann andere nicht auch noch dazu berufen fühlen, hier die Sexismuskeule zu schwingen bzw. die Moralapostel zu spielen.

...und NEIN...


----------



## nightwolf (11. November 2016)

Vll mal was zum Thema? Das Foto hat mir meine Frau vor ein paar Wochen geschickt.
Tochter hatte irgendwas an ihrem CX gemacht und war danach noch nicht an der Handwaschpaste (die sie als kleines Maedchen immer 'Papa-Seife' genannt hatte  ).


----------



## mtbbee (11. November 2016)

bei der Papaseife fallen mir gerade diese Bilder ein ... ist aus dem Dolo Thread - selbst Frauen  können sich unterwegs helfen 

Papaseife waren Moos und Reinigungstücher. Kleiner Tipp für die Männer: mit gutem Werkzeug machts auch Frauen Spass zu schrauben


----------



## Mausoline (11. November 2016)

Hast was vergessen      gutes Werkzeug


----------



## scylla (11. November 2016)

Ich wollte gerade schon fragen, was das denn für eine coole Mini-Ratsche ist.
... Was ist es denn für eine?

PS: fürs nächste Mal ein paar Latexhandschuhe in den Rucksack gegen schwarze Finger


----------



## Bettina (11. November 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> ... Was ist es denn für eine?


Wera  http://wera.de/bit-ratsche.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (11. November 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> ....
> PS: fürs nächste Mal ein paar Latexhandschuhe in den Rucksack gegen schwarze Finger



Waren dabei waren nicht gewollt


----------



## LIDDL (14. November 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp xxxxx: mit gutem Werkzeug machts auch Frauen Spass zu schrauben


man sollte allgemein NUR gutes Werkzueug kaufen! die paar euros mehr lohnen sich immer und erparen im Zweifel sehr viel Ärger


----------



## Mr. Tr!ckstuff (14. November 2016)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Respekt, wer Rahmen schweißen kann... .


oder diese Dame hier: http://www.hartleycycles.com/about/ 
EXTREM schöne Rahmen!


----------



## Ollika65 (14. November 2016)

Unglaublich schöne Räder, die Caren Hartley da baut  Camille's Demi Porkeur wär ideal zum Schuhekaufen


----------



## Ollika65 (14. November 2016)

Aah, die Dame ist gelernte Kunstschmiedin. Das erklärt so manches Detail an ihren Rahmen ...


----------



## Zanne (18. November 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Du denkst da etwas zu Sexsistisch! Oder denkst du das Alle Männer so denken?


Natürlich. Nur die wenigsten gebens zu.  Ich finde aber auch nichts schlimmes dabei.
P.S. Ich schraube auch selbst, aber an alles trau ich mich noch nicht ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeaLoewin (19. November 2016)

Guck guck,
ich schraube auch selbst... "leider"... alles was ich (sei es an meinem Bulli oder dem Radl) bisher in der Werstatt machen lassen wollte, wäre entweder völlig überteuert gewesen, hätte/hat ewig gedauert, oder wurde schlampig ausgeführt

schaltauge ordentlich richten? Ja da müssten sie mir das Rad mindestens bis morgen da lassen (mit dem passenden Werkzeug wäre er in der Zeit fertig gewesen die er mich voll gelabert hat)
Scheibenrahmen entrosten, neuen Kat und Bremsbeläge tauschen (2Monate, und am ende waren die Beläge nicht gewechselt, was ich 2000km später durch so ein hässlich schleifendes Geräusch feststellte ... War der Haus und Hof Schrauber unserer Firma... zum glück ist er ungefähr so fähig Rechnungen zu schreiben wie zu arbeiten.)

bleibt die Frage wo geht man hin? Große Händler verlangen Goldbarren für (unter-)durchschnittliche Arbeit, die "Hinterhof-Geheimtips" sind nur gut wenn sie bock auf das haben was man gemacht haben will.
Und man selbst wird angeguckt wie ein Alien wenn man seinen Bulli selbst schweißt, entrostet und neulackiert.

Ordentliche Arbeit kostet ordentliches Geld und das ist gut so... aber leider liefern immer weniger Menschen ehrliche Arbeit ab.

... ich würd ja sooo vieles gern machen lassen, für irgendwas verdien ich ja mein Geld und will mich mit manchen Sachen einfach nicht abmühen müssen, sondern die Zeit für Anderes nutzen.
Jedesmal wenn ich es mir mühsam angeeignet habe weiß ich dass ich für das nächste mal einen Bruchteil der Zeit bräuchte (die Werkstatt, die es besser können sollte, wohl dementsprechend auch und die Kosten wären dann auch im Rahmen)

also zwischen nicht können und sich einen besseren Zeitvertreib vorstellen können liegen oft WELTEN!
... potentiell liegt das aber auch an der eigenen Arbeitstelle... nach 8-10 Stunden in der Werkstatt mit Maschinenlärm und evtl. selbst die meiste Zeit mit 2kg Elektrowerkzeug in der Hand, kann ich mir besseres vorstellen als zuHause an meinem Rad rumzufummeln wenn ich nicht gerade neue Komponenten einbauen kann sondern es sich um Wartung o.ä. handelt.


----------



## Votec Tox (19. November 2016)

So unterschiedlich sind die Erfahrungen, mein örtlicher Fahrradhändler hat mindestens einen guten Schrauber und er freut sich auf meine Mtbs, mal was anderes als Standardware. Auch helfen ein Kucken oder lobende Worte wenn sie mal viel zu tun haben und ich muß nie länger als nötig auf mein Rad warten 
Beim Motorrad durfte ich bis auf einen Ausrutscher meist gute bis ordentliche Erfahrungen machen, eine Werkstatt, die auch Wettbewerbsmotorräder betreut fällt extrem positiv auf, kostet aber auch. Mein altes Auto muß eigentlich nie in die Werkstatt, bis auf einmal, da mußte ich nun in den Hochglanzsternenpalast und ich muß sagen, einfach klasse. Sehr gute Arbeit zum vorher genannten Preis und da ich die 5 Std. im Palast bei leckerem Essen warten mußte, kam der Meister nach der halben Zeit vorbei und fragte ob ich mal in die Werkstatt mein Auto sehen wolle, wie es da so auseinandergenommen auf der Hebebühne stünde, na klar wollte ich das. Später fuhr ich dann um eine gewisse Summe erleichtert mit Werbegeschenken beladen und einem tip top Wagen wieder nach Hause. Am Auto kann und mag ich nicht selbst schrauben, bewundernswert, daß Du das machst.


----------



## Thebike69 (20. November 2016)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Guck guck,
> ich schraube auch selbst... "leider"... alles was ich (sei es an meinem Bulli oder dem Radl) bisher in der Werstatt machen lassen wollte, wäre entweder völlig überteuert gewesen, hätte/hat ewig gedauert, oder wurde schlampig ausgeführt
> 
> schaltauge ordentlich richten? Ja da müssten sie mir das Rad mindestens bis morgen da lassen (mit dem passenden Werkzeug wäre er in der Zeit fertig gewesen die er mich voll gelabert hat)
> ...



Erstmal 
Respekt davor was du dir da Alles selbst angeeignet hast. 
Frühers mußte ich auch alles selbst machen(keineKohle) jetzt ist es so das ich zu neugierig bin  und wissen möchte wie so manche Dinge überhaupt funktionieren. 
Fahrradwerkstätte gibt es bei mir auch keine guten in der Nähe. 
Auto hat zum Glück noch Garantie. 
Aber denn Ausbau habe ich auch selbst gebaut 
Respekt wer's selber macht...;-)


----------



## nightwolf (20. November 2016)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> (...) also zwischen nicht können und sich einen besseren Zeitvertreib vorstellen können liegen oft WELTEN!
> ... potentiell liegt das aber auch an der eigenen Arbeitstelle... nach 8-10 Stunden in der Werkstatt mit Maschinenlärm und evtl. selbst die meiste Zeit mit 2kg Elektrowerkzeug in der Hand, kann ich mir besseres vorstellen als zu Hause an meinem Rad rumzufummeln wenn ich nicht gerade neue Komponenten einbauen kann sondern es sich um Wartung o.ä. handelt.


Kann ich absolut nachfuehlen.
Das ging mir in meiner Zeit als Fahrradschrauber haargenau so. Nach tgl. bis zu acht Stunden mit Kundenraedern und Kartons aus Taiwan war die Motivation fuer den eigenen Fuhrpark ziemlich praezise genullt. 
So runtergeranzt wie damals waren meine eigenen Bikes nie vorher _(und bis dato auch nie nachher)_  
'Der Schuster hat selber die schlechtesten Schuh' hat die Mutter vom Chef (sie hat im Verkauf mitgearbeitet) damals immer gesagt.


----------



## frogmatic (21. November 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade schon fragen, was das denn für eine *coole Mini-Ratsche* ist.
> ... Was ist es denn für eine?





Bettina schrieb:


> Wera  http://wera.de/bit-ratsche.html





Mr. Tr!ckstuff schrieb:


> oder diese Dame hier: http://www.hartleycycles.com/about/
> EXTREM schöne Rahmen!


Ich dachte schon, die Eröffnung dieses Fadens sei vollkommen für die Füße, aber einige Beiträge habe mich umgestimmt 

Ansonsten ist die Frage nicht sonderlich zeitgemäß, ob jetzt Frauen oder Männer oder sonstwer am Rad schraubt, oder nicht...
Meine Ex-Freundin hat z.B. auch Bremsen entlüftet, so what?


----------



## Fasani (27. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

auch, wenn ich jetzt vermutlich einen auf den Deckel kriege: Ich kann weder Steuererklärungen noch habe ich die Geduld und das feinmotorische Geschick, irgendwas an meinem Fahrrad zu reparieren.  Ich glaube schon, dass ich handwerklich nicht ganz ungeschickt bin, aber dieses Gefummel am Rad ist nicht meins.

Nichtsdestotrotz hat man in der Regel im Wald ja keinen Mechaniker an seiner Seite und die Grundbegriffe wie Reifen flicken (da stelle ich mich echt blöd an und das geht bestimmt geschickter) und was mache ich wenn die Kette reißt würde ich schon gerne lernen 
Jetzt ist es ja so, dass man das angeblich alles im Zeitalter von YouTube per Video lernen kann. Theoretisch geht das bestimmt. Praktisch brauche ich aber jemanden, der mir das so erklärt, dass ich das raffe. Und wo ich mir das von allen Seiten angucken kann. Deshalb wäre ein Kurs toll  
Lange Rede und so weiter: Hat jemand einen Tipp für das Ruhrgebiet oder Rheinland, ob es irgendwie eine Werkstatt gibt, der einem das erklärt? Mir auch egal, ob Mann oder Frau, Hauptsache geduldig


----------



## Ricardo (27. Juli 2018)

Hallo Fasani,
hast du schon mal bei deinem ADFC Kreisverband nachgefragt?
Hier in München gibt es ein umfangreiches Kursangebot rund um die Fahrradreparatur.
Ich könnte mir denken, das auch andere Kreisverbände so was anbieten.

Gruß
Richard


----------



## Deleted 454842 (27. Juli 2018)

Regenhardt in Koblenz bietet VHS Kurse an, bzw hat angeboten, evtl gibt's abseits davon noch Möglichkeiten,  oder er weiß, wo du noch fragen kannst. Ansonsten bei deinem lokalen ADFC fragen oder halt der Werkstatt deines Vertrauens.


----------



## Perlenkette (27. Juli 2018)

Der DAV bietet (je nach Sektion) auch solche Kurse an; oft auch gewerbliche Anbieter, z.B.  Bikeshops- und Werkstätten oder Fahrtechnikkurs-Anbieter.


----------



## Fasani (27. Juli 2018)

Danke! Das mit dem ADFC ist ein guter Tipp. Einen Platten hat ja jeder
Dann googel ich nichmal nach ADFC. 
DAV ist auch notiert! 
Danke euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (28. Juli 2018)

Fasani schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ... Steuererklärungen noch habe ich die Geduld und das feinmotorische Geschick, irgendwas an meinem Fahrrad zu reparieren.  Ich glaube schon, dass ich handwerklich nicht ganz ungeschickt bin, aber dieses Gefummel am Rad ist nicht meins.
> 
> ...


Wenn dir Bergisch Gladbach nicht zu weg ist, kann dir was zeigen.
Steuererklärung macht mittlerweile meine Frau, ich habe dabei immer die Krätze gekriegt.


----------



## Fasani (30. Juli 2018)

@Schildbürger, danke für das Angebot!
Aber es hat sich da was gefügt. Der Sohn einer Freundin hat gerade den Zweiradmechaniker gemacht und vor dem Meisterkurs hat er auch noch was Zeit und ich hoffe auch Geduld, der ollen Freundin seiner Muddi was beizubringen


----------

